# DTG pre-treat



## busybee3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi 
I have recently started a custom print and embroidery  company in Whistler, BC

I have a question about pretreat. I have have a brother gt381 and have been using the brother pre-treat solution and applying it with a garden sprayer. It has been going well but I have had a few issues with some colour tshirts in particular a pale blue that stained to a yellowish hue where the pre treat was applied. Stain remained even after washing. 

I was wondering if anyone had any experience of using the pre-treat sheets and whether they are less likely to cause this staining?

Any help would be much apriciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It's probably a combination of a few factors.

1. Shirt brand and color
2. Too much pretreat (might try using a light garment pretreat)
3. Scorched the PT with the heat press.

Some shirts and color are notorious for having problems like you describe.


----------

